# AIS - Aeris Resources



## System (8 February 2011)

Straits Metals Limited (SRQ) was formed through the de-merger of the metal assets from diversified resource company Straits Resources Limited (renamed International Coal Holdings Ltd), and was listed on the Australian Stock Exchange on 2 February 2011. 

Straits is a mining and exploration company focussed on copper and gold in Australia and Asia.

Straits controls and operates the Tritton Copper Mine in NSW and the Mt Muro Gold mine in Indonesia and has an exploration portfolio focussing on projects in NSW (through Goldminco) and South Australia.  Straits also owns Magontec, a European based specialty metals business.

http://www.straits.com.au


----------



## Shaker (23 October 2013)

*Re: SRQ - Straits Resources*

Hi

SRQ had a jump in price today. Lets see if this is a reversal of fortune for the company





Volume of over 60 million shares today

Shaker


----------



## System (5 January 2016)

On January 4th, 2016, Straits Resources Limited (SRQ) changed its name and ASX code to Aeris Resources Limited (AIS).


----------



## greggles (19 February 2018)

The Torrens Joint Venture has received the final approval required to commence drilling on the giant Torrens copper anomaly in South Australia. The approval allows for up to 70 deep diamond drill holes and covers the area of the Torrens gravity anomaly. The Torrens copper anomaly has a footprint larger than that of BHP's nearby Olympic Dam mine.

An airborne gravity survey is planned to commence in late February 2018 and drilling is expected to commence in the third quarter of 2018.

The Torrens Joint Venture is between Argonaut Resources NL (30%) and Aeris Resources Limited (70%).

Aeris Resources and Argonaut Resources are up 13.04% and 22.73% respectively this morning.


----------



## greggles (27 July 2018)

Breakout for Aeris Resources. Big move north yesterday and today on increasing volume.


----------



## barney (27 July 2018)

Given their Market cap to Cash ratio they did look undervalued …. I'm not watching close enough so missed it entirely …..  Probably still some value though … chart is positive.


----------



## peter2 (20 January 2019)

After that big price spike, price drifted back down to 0.15.

The reason for this post is to remind myself that sometimes one big bullish bar MAY change a trend. My preferred option after a strong down trend is to wait for a bullish 123 Low pattern or the 1st HL. After such a bullish key reversal (arrowed on the weekly chart) I'd place the chart in my reversal watch list and await my setup. 

Ha, that's the theory and I didn't on this occasion. I even rescanned the chart to see if the huge KR bar with huge volume was in the results for that week-end (1/12/18). Yep. it was.  Missed it by that much. My mistake.


----------



## peter2 (7 July 2020)

It seems that soon after my previous post on AIS, price fell off the cliff and has not recovered. 

Back then, AIS was solely a copper producer and we know that the price of copper also fell hard. However recently the POC has rallied strongly buy alas AIS shares have not. It would be interesting to find the reason for that. Did they hedge their Cu production at too low a price?  This aspect is for another time. 

AIS popped up in a daily bullish scan so I had a look at their recent news. 

AIS has bought a working gold mine (Cracow) in Qld from EVN. They've also announced that 50% of the FY21 production has been hedged. This helps their financiers sleep at night. Gold miners are in demand atm so it might be worth keeping an eye on AIS.


----------



## finicky (1 September 2020)

No, this looks like a rubbish company to me. I picked it on an impulse with time running out to enter the September comp. Lifted it from the signature of a poster elsewhere talking about gold stocks. Didn't recognise the ticker AIS so checked the chart, then found AIS had bought Cracow from EVN a few months ago and were getting some early near mine exploration results.

I don't care what the short term price action is I am repulsed by this kind of company.

They now have close enough to 2 Billion shares on issue considering the inevitable conversion of free director oppies in 2021 at nil exercise price (there's a red flag straight up). Looks like they've had the equivalent of a 20:1 share consolidation in the past too, just going by the all data chart.

In 10 years, the limit of my commsec data, they have not scored profitable earnings per share - company lost $38m in fy20 which includes an impairment of $23m. Yet the M.D (who has a bachelor commerce not engineering or even geology) is paid a base salary of $730,000 and total remuneration of 1.27m in fy2020

Options: very liberal with these, have to counteract the effects of dilution for directors. In 2016 the board granted four of themselves 93m options at nil exercise price. The M.D landed 37m of these. But in the annual report they boast "a lean corporate structure"

Debt - they have it. Hedging - they have it, 50% of Cracow's 2021 production at $2,536/oz, also copper hedging at the Tritton operation. Obligations to vendor (EVN) - $15m in 2021 then another 6 years of 10% royalties capped at $50m. 

Not going to bother to go into their early exploration success at Cracow given the above. Chart looks prospective short term. The heavy volume since June all due to the Cracow acquistion from Evolution Gold (EVN)

2 Year weekly


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 January 2021)

finicky said:


> No, this looks like a rubbish company to me. I picked it on an impulse with time running out to enter the September comp.
> 
> 2 Year weekly



In RRL thread, mentioned as the other Bell Potter pick for 2021. The AIS 12 month chart is lookin' good  (4c to 12c), but there is a whiff of _AVOID _(and then some).


----------



## finicky (7 January 2021)

Beware broker recs
Bell Potter analysts' second goldie pick for Cal 2021 (the other, RRL)








						Bell Potter's top stock picks for 2021
					

The “millionaire factory” investment bank Macquarie Group (ASX: MQG), buy-now-pay-later phenomenon Afterpay (ASX: APT), software firm Technology One (ASX: TNE) and fast-food food retailer Domino’s (ASX: DMP) rank among our top picks for 2021. Each year, Bell Potter analysts share their sector...




					www.livewiremarkets.com
				




"Aeris Resources (AIS)
Aeris Resources had a transformational 
year in 2020, primarily due to the 
acquisition of the Cracow Gold Mine from 
Evolution Mining. From a single-asset 
copper company highly leveraged to the 
copper price, AIS is now a multi-mine 
copper-gold producer offering a balanced 
exposure to two of our preferred metals.
Following completion of the acquisition on 
1 July 2020, Cracow delivered an excellent 
maiden quarter for AIS, with production 
and costs beating our expectations. 
Combined with a good performance from 
Tritton, AIS cut its net debt position from 
~$60m to $28.3m over the quarter. AIS 
has since repaid a further A$7.5m of its 
Bridging loan ahead of schedule and made 
a voluntary US$2.0m repayment to its 
Tranche B facility.
The Cracow acquisition, the strengthening 
of the balance sheet, the re-structure 
of the share register and some exciting 
recent exploration success at Tritton is, in 
our view, just beginning to gain recognition 
in the market. We forecast strong earnings 
and cash flow growth in FY21 on low 
multiples and see the opportunity for a 
material re-rating for AIS in 2021.
Buy, Target Price $0.112/sh"


----------



## peter2 (29 April 2021)

My selection for the May 2020 monthly comp.  

*AIS* is a copper (NSW) and gold producer (QLD).  Price has dipped after their latest qrtly update mentioned reduced production of both gold and copper during their last quarter. 

Mgt continues to hedge their future production especially in copper. This will cap price movement even if the POC continues higher. Not a good characteristic for a monthly comp selection.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 May 2021)

There are only 4 copper producers left on the ASX: Only one is below intrinsic value
					

Right here, right now - the biggest themes driving markets are electrification and decarbonisation – which are really two sides of the same coin.  And with the global resolve now clearly past the inflection point, these themes are likely to be the dominant drivers for most of this decade. So...




					www.livewiremarkets.com
				




Aeris recently came to life on the well-timed and equally well-priced purchase of the Cracow gold mine from Evolution in 2020. In fact, so well-timed and priced was the acquisition, that in the space of 12 months management has been able to completely pay off its debt and is now generating strong surplus cashflow. But it is the Tritton Copper mine near Cobar in western NSW that has piqued our interest.

The Tritton mine has been producing copper since 2005. During this time it has produced more than 320,000 tonnes of contained metal. Over the past decade, it has produced between 23,000 and 30,000 tonnes every year. It is forecast to produce around 23,000 tonnes this current financial year, at an all-in sustaining cost (AISC) of $3.75 per pound. Yet despite this long term record, the stock is trading on a consensus average PE of 3-times between the 2021 and 2023 financial years.

Clearly, the market has concerns. From our analysis, there are two major investor issues: *mine life and hedging.*


----------



## peter2 (12 May 2021)

Meanwhile, an *AIS* joint venture (30% owned) in *HLX* has hit high copper zones in it's latest drill results (Canbelego NSW).

Brief moment of glory before the day traders take profits.


----------



## qldfrog (12 May 2021)

peter2 said:


> Meanwhile, an *AIS* joint venture (30% owned) in *HLX* has hit high copper zones in it's latest drill results (Canbelego NSW).
> 
> Brief moment of glory before the day traders take profits.
> 
> View attachment 124156



No surprise i failed my entry this morning...


----------



## Sean K (8 June 2021)

Some pretty good grades and widths close to surface at the Constellation exploration target. Wonder if it'll get wider and deeper... 

Had a good run this year.


----------



## greggles (6 July 2021)

More high grade copper intersections at the Constellation deposit announced today, pushing the AIS share price up to 19.5c.

I like the look of these results. Decent grades and nice wide intersections at shallow depth. Should be pretty economical to get this ore out of the ground. 

An additional 45 diamond drill holes are planned for an in-fill resource definition drill program on the upper section of the deposit. Could be a lot of copper, silver and gold under the ground at Constellation.


----------



## Sean K (6 July 2021)

greggles said:


> More high grade copper intersections at the Constellation deposit announced today, pushing the AIS share price up to 19.5c.
> 
> I like the look of these results. Decent grades and nice wide intersections at shallow depth. Should be pretty economical to get this ore out of the ground.
> 
> An additional 45 diamond drill holes are planned for an in-fill resource definition drill program on the upper section of the deposit. Could be a lot of copper, silver and gold under the ground at Constellation.




These grades and widths close to surface are exceptional. I don't understand why they're not investing in deeper DD holes. Is an oxide deposit just close to surface? I think they had to stop drilling the RC holes due to water and will switch to DD but with those grades....


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2021)

No real reason for this to be excitable today? Great spt at .18 and poking it's nose up. Last ann was by HLX in the Canbelego JV which wasn't that exciting, was it?... 🦧


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 August 2021)

lots of questions, giving rise to detailed answers (by Lambshanks _père_)

_Over the last year or so large gold equities have trended down about 30%, but Aeris has gone the other way. What’s been the driver behind that?_​
_“I think it’s partly the history of Aeris over a nine year period. We had to sort out a lot of balance sheet issues around debt, and get the balance sheet to a point where the company is sustainable.

“Last year in July, when we bought Cracow was when the whole transformation started.

“We always had Tritton copper, it was doing really, really well, but there were some challenging copper price times where you know the copper price was at $6,500 a tonne Aussie, which is challenging._

*“*_And when we bought_* Cracow *_there was immediate change in cash flow coming into the business and then that combined with a big uptick in copper prices and the market picked up on that. In July this year we announced we’re debt free._

*“*_And then the other thing, which was really a great kicker was the finding of the _*Constellation deposit at Tritton.*

_“So when we announced that in November, you can see the share price starting to respond, because it’s a super exciting discovery and it will become a future mining project and every time we announced results they got better and bigger.”_

and about a dozen others, fully and diligently answered._ Not totally impressed, but on message:_










						Aeris Resources' Andre Labuschagne on the growth potential of its Australian gold and copper mines - Stockhead
					

Aeris Resources boss Andre Labuschagne talks to Stockhead about the future of its Cracow gold mine and Tritton copper mine in Australia.




					stockhead.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 October 2021)

hope AIS comes in with some news as it is my November competition pick. Now $0.16

Some discussion recently


> *Ally Selby (Livewire Markets) :* Next up, we have copper exploration and mining company, Aeris Resources. It’s a bit smaller than our other stocks that we are discussing today. It has a market cap of $423 million. David, staying on you*. Is it a *_*buy, hold, or sell*_?





> *David Franklyn (Argonaut) :* We rate Aeris a buy. They’ve got an undemanding valuation. It’s well managed. We expect that corporate activity will be a key feature of the group going forward. They’ve currently got a small copper operation in New South Wales and a gold mine in Queensland. We think there’s scope for some consolidation in the Cobar copper space. We know that Glencore are looking to sell their CSA copper mine, and they’ve shown that they’re acquisitive for gold assets. We are backing the management team there to add value over the course of the year.






> *Ally Selby:* Tim, over to you. It’s also had a stellar 12 months. Its share price has risen around 216 per cent over that period. Is it a buy, hold, or sell?





> *Tim Serjeant (Eley Griffiths) :* Buy, Ally. The asset base is improving. I think down the track we’re going to see better production, a better cost, and probably longer mine life. The business is now net cash having been capital constrained for a significant period of time. I like that. I think M&A can move the needle as David touched on, and I’m willing to back them on that strategy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 November 2021)

> Aeris’ Executive Chairman, Andre Labuschagne, said “These latest drilling results, including extending mineralisation a further 150m down plunge, continues to underpin our view that Constellation is a significant copper deposit.”




Work has now commenced on the initial Mineral Resource estimate, focused on the shallow portion of the Constellation deposit (where mineralisation is predominantly oxide and supergene) defined by the extensive RC drill campaign.  The initial Mineral Resource estimate will be completed within the December quarter.


----------



## brerwallabi (25 December 2021)

AIS has announced their maiden MRE for the Constellation deposit at their Tritton tenement.
CONSTELLATION MAIDEN MINERAL RESOURCE
 Maiden Mineral Resource for the upper 200m of the Constellation deposit totalling 3.3 million tonnes at 1.4% copper, for 47,000 tonnes of copper metal, including:
― Indicated Mineral Resource for high-grade Supergene mineralisation of 0.5 million tonnes at 3.4% copper, for 18,000 tonnes of copper metal; and
― Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resource for Sulphide (Primary) mineralisation of 1.4 million tonnes at 1.6% copper, for 23,000 tonnes of contained copper1
 The Mineral Resource represents the potential open pitable portion of the deposit – optimisation of pit design underway
 An Exploration Target has been defined for primary mineralisation below the reported Mineral Resource.

Expect further news at the end of the March quarter as an updated resource estimate is announced after continued drilling at depth at a further exploration target.

Aeris’ Executive Chairman, Andre Labuschagne, said “This maiden Mineral Resource and Exploration Target for the Constellation deposit confirms our long-held view that Constellation is a significant copper deposit and will play an important role in extending the life of our Tritton Copper Operation.”
“To go from initial discovery to maiden Mineral Resource in just over 12 months is a fantastic outcome by our exploration team. What is also exciting is that Constellation remains open down-plunge.”
“Resource definition drilling continues and we are targeting to deliver an updated Mineral Resource by the end of the March 2022 quarter. In parallel, the various option studies are progressing well, including metallurgical test work. Preliminary indications from the metallurgical test work appear positive and we are targeting to deliver detailed results by the end of January 2022.”
Whilst all the above to me suggested a coming marked improvement in the share price the market did not react and the price continues to stagnate or be possibly consolidating between 15 to 17 cents. 
I saw a cup and handle pattern had developed which had commenced at the start of 2019 which I believe is still in play so there are possibilities of the share exceeding the recent highs of August of 24.5 cents.


----------



## brerwallabi (25 December 2021)




----------



## divs4ever (23 March 2022)

MASSIVE SULPHIDES INTERSECTED BELOW AVOCA TANK RESOURCE
• Construction of Avoca Tank underground mine currently
underway, based on current Mineral Resource
• Exploration drill program has commenced targeting extensions to
copper mineralisation below the Mineral Resource footprint:
 Copper mineralisation intersected 75m down-plunge from the
current Mineral Resource
 Drill hole TATD046 intersected multiple sulphide lenses, including
2.2m thick massive to semi-massive sulphides (from 514.5m) –
assays pending
 Downhole electromagnetic surveying detected a large EM
conductor below the Mineral Resource
 Copper mineralisation remains open down-plunge
Established Australian copper-gold producer and explorer, Aeris Resources Limited
(ASX: AIS) (Aeris or the Company) is pleased to provide an update on preliminary
drill results from an exploration program at the Avoca Tank deposit, located within
the Company’s 100% owned Tritton tenement package in New South Wales.
Aeris’ Executive Chairman, Andre Labuschagne, said “We are currently
constructing the Avoca Tank underground mine, with production due to
commence in Q4 of FY23. Avoca Tank is a high-grade (+2%) copper deposit and
this drill program is designed to test for potential down-plunge extensions.”
“Intersecting massive sulphides 75m below the current Avoca Tank Mineral
Resource is a fantastic outcome. A down-hole EM survey was also completed and
has detected a large bedrock conductor, most of which remains un-tested.”
“We believe there is significant scope to increase the Avoca Tank Mineral Resource
with further drilling, which will commence in FY23 after underground access
development has been completed.”
2 | Page
Figure 1 – Oblique view looking west showing drill hole pierce points through the Avoca Tank
Mineral Resource. The massive sulphide intersection from TATD046 is shown by the black circle
(assays pending).
3 | Page
Technical Discussion – Diamond Drilling
The Avoca Tank copper mineralised system comprises a series of stacked, short strike
length (<100m) steeply dipping sulphide lenses containing high grade copper
mineralisation (+2% Cu).
A common feature of deposits within the Tritton tenement package is a long downplunge dimension. The Tritton, Constellation, Murrawombie and Kurrajong deposits
have all been traced over 1,000m down-plunge.
Drilling at the Avoca Tank deposit has to-date traced the mineralised system 350m
down-plunge, and remains open down-plunge. Little exploration work has been
undertaken at Avoca Tank since the completion of a resource definition drilling
program between 2012 and 2013, leading to the current Mineral Resource1.
Diamond drill hole TATD046 was recently completed and was designed to test the
down-plunge potential of the Avoca Tank mineralised system beneath the current
Mineral Resource.
TATD046 intersected three sulphide horizons. The most significant intersection is a
2.2m thick massive to semi-massive sulphide lens from 514.5m down hole. Visible
sulphides include pyrite with lesser chalcopyrite (assays pending). The sulphide
intersection is interpreted to be the down-plunge extension to the copper sulphide
lenses included within the current Mineral Resource.

  ===================================================================================================

 DYOR

 i hold AIS

 careful  there seems to be no assay results here  ,  but does have a working gold mine and  a copper project in development 

 let's see if this torpedoes my 11 cent top up order


----------



## brerwallabi (23 March 2022)

divs4ever said:


> MASSIVE SULPHIDES INTERSECTED BELOW AVOCA TANK RESOURCE
> • Construction of Avoca Tank underground mine currently
> underway, based on current Mineral Resource
> • Exploration drill program has commenced targeting extensions to
> ...



It’s been three months of patiently waiting.


----------



## divs4ever (23 March 2022)

not for me 

 i bought the first parcel  at the end of November   and a second parcel in January this year 

 the plan was to carefully accumulate


----------



## brerwallabi (24 March 2022)

divs4ever said:


> not for me
> 
> i bought the first parcel  at the end of November   and a second parcel in January this year
> 
> the plan was to carefully accumulate



My entry was at 16cents since then it declined down to 12cents, I think it will be a 18months till we see the benefits of this investment.
It’s possible it might break out of the nasty downtrend, I will be watching with that expectation over the next few days.
A return to 16cents would see my blood pressure drop.


----------



## Tropico (31 March 2022)

AIS sems to have broken the downtrend and is testing resistance at $0.16 today. Also up from long term historical support/resistance at $0.12.
Possibly the start of an uptrend and a positive announcement would help. My pick for the April comp.


----------



## Porper (31 March 2022)

Tropico said:


> AIS sems to have broken the downtrend and is testing resistance at $0.16 today. Also up from long term historical support/resistance at $0.12.
> Possibly the start of an uptrend and a positive announcement would help. My pick for the April comp.




This is the weekly chart. Falling wedge (ending diagonal triangle) terminated in the typical retracement zone. Breakout  achieved...let's see if it sticks first as there are still a lot of false breakouts in this market. So far so good.

Disclosure: I hold


----------



## divs4ever (28 April 2022)

am surprised the new  Capital Raise/acquisition/director/major investor announce  wasn't  mentioned today 

 sure there is a LOT to digest 

 but thought it might have drawn discussion 

 pros ?

 new mines/exploration projects ( including two currently operating mines )  a new experienced  director ( and possible financial lifeline )

 cons?

 sells 30% control to the new director 

assets are now spread over several Australia states ( possible geo-political risks and dilution of focus )

future exploration projects  , when they already have a project in development 

 shareholder dilution  offset by a physically larger company 

 personally  i was hoping this would become profitable ( div. paying ) sooner rather than later , this new move leaves that question wide open  as does the strategy of the new director/large shareholder


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 April 2022)

mention in the comp thread brought me to have a closer look

Aeris to acquire Round Oak Minerals Pty Limited from Washington H. Soul Pattinson (WHSP) for a purchase consideration of A$234 million.

TRANSACTION HIGHLIGHTS:
• “_On strategy” transaction that transforms Aeris into a diversified, mid-tier producer with strong balance sheet to deliver organic growth pipeline _
_• Attractively priced acquisition at 1.9x FY23 EBITDA 
• Delivers two cash generative, operating base metals mines in Qld and WA 
• Introduces a long life copper/zinc development project in Vic 
• Increases Aeris’ FY23 copper equivalent production by 81% to 63kt 
• Adds significant high-grade ore reserve tonnes and increases Aeris’ long term exposure to copper 
• Provides an excellent platform for further growth with both near mine extension opportunities and regional exploration upside 
• Aeris to have a strong balance sheet with zero debt and ~$81m cash on completion _
_• WHSP to become Aeris’ largest shareholder 30% and Robert Millner, Chair of WHSP, to join Aeris Board as Non-Executive Director _


Aeris has agreed to pay WHSP A$234 million upon closing of the Transaction, comprised of an A$80m cash payment and issue of 1,466.7 million ordinary shares in Aeris at an issue price o*f A$0.105 *per share up to a total value of A$154m. The acquisition of Round Oak will be on a debt free basis and at completion of the Transaction will have $16.9 million in cash. 

Aeris intends to fund the Cash Component through a fully underwritten A$117m equity raising conducted via an institutional placement4 and a *1 for 4.22* pro-rata, accelerated nonrenounceable entitlement offer 

_a typical SOL transaction. _


----------



## divs4ever (29 April 2022)

am not sure the SOL  deal is a good thing

 ( i hold AIS , SOL and BFG [ Bell Potter ]  so maybe i will come out nicely )

 did you note SOL  will become a 30% stakeholder ( and supplying a Millner as a director )

am still wondering on the SOL logic behind the divestment  , were they worried  development costs  in the project would balloon making it nonviable without scale ( extra cash-flow from the combined entity )


----------



## tookie (31 May 2022)

(Just here for the comp). 

I’m sorry that I don’t have anything significant to bring to the table… my reason is purely based on the hopeful expectation that surely they’re due for an uptrend soon. Surely…


----------



## divs4ever (1 June 2022)

since i am not really ready to buy more AIS   ( for something like 7.5c  )  i wish us both luck 

 i do wonder what the sellers know , because SOL found a way to grab 30%  and Bell Potter thinks they are a buy with a ( 12 month ) price target  of 21 cents  , so who is right ??


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2022)

AIS has completed the Round Oak purchase, from Soul Patts.  Hasn't done much, with the SP near the year low, bouncing along the bottom at 6.7c 

Aeris becomes Australia’s newest mid-tier miner: 

_4 operating mines_
_A development project with +10 years of ore reserves _
_Commodity portfolio focused on copper and zinc _
_Highly prospective exploration portfolio _
_Washington H. Soul Pattinson becomes Aeris’ largest shareholder _
_Robert Millner joins Aeris board as Non-Executive Director _


----------



## moXJO (1 July 2022)

I'm going to start dribbling into this stock. I'm looking at some copper plays and expect it to be longish holds. 

Personally I think the dodgy crap that goes on in some of these mining stocks is worse than crypto.

So what's the story with the suppressed share price here?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2022)

moXJO said:


> So what's the story with the suppressed share price here?



Dilution .... + I guess it's up to AIS management to get the runs on the board. The deal delivered two cash generative, operating base metals mines in Qld and WA, plus a long life copper/zinc development project in Vic.

After the AIS cap raise, WHSP received $80 million in cash (and $154 million in Aeris shares  <holding 30%>) so there is further $35mill in cash for Aeris to get on with the job(s). Aeris has a strong balance sheet with zero debt and ~$81m cash on completion .


----------



## divs4ever (1 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> AIS has completed the Round Oak purchase, from Soul Patts.  Hasn't done much, with the SP near the year low, bouncing along the bottom at 6.7c
> 
> Aeris becomes Australia’s newest mid-tier miner:
> 
> ...



 has a lot to like ( i bought before and after the SOL deal )  but am bewildered about the slide  

 am thinking of adding more around 6.5 cents


----------



## divs4ever (1 July 2022)

moXJO said:


> I'm going to start dribbling into this stock. I'm looking at some copper plays and expect it to be longish holds.
> 
> Personally I think the dodgy crap that goes on in some of these mining stocks is worse than crypto.
> 
> So what's the story with the suppressed share price here?



 just as puzzled as you  , SOL/Millner  is usually seem as a good ( but boring ) thing 

 and am still puzzled as to why SOL thought this was a good deal  , Round Oak wasn't struggling before this 

 i hold SOL ( and BKW ) and AIS

 ( i started buying in after they bought the mine from EVN )


----------



## divs4ever (1 July 2022)

CONDITIONAL PLACEMENT COMPLETED
 Established Australian copper-gold producer and explorer, Aeris Resources Limited (ASX: AIS) (Aeris or the Company) is pleased to announce that the Conditional Placement (as announced to Shareholders on 28 April 2022 and approved by Shareholders on 24 June 2022) has successfully completed today.
 Under the Conditional Placement, Aeris issued 162,781,913 shares to Paradice Investment Management Pty Ltd (Paradice), raising approximately $17.1m (before costs).
 Following the issue, Paradice will hold approximately 9.9% of the issued capital of Aeris. 

============

DYOR

i hold AIS


----------



## divs4ever (1 July 2022)

Paradice buying a chunk isn't normally seen as a bad thing 

 and yet the SP is still below 7 cents 

 interesting


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> Paradice buying a chunk isn't normally seen as a bad thing



It is within Paradice, for the analyst/ team that sold them the proposition of buying at 10.5c


----------



## moXJO (2 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> Paradice buying a chunk isn't normally seen as a bad thing
> 
> and yet the SP is still below 7 cents
> 
> interesting



High price of production and falling copper prices perhaps?

Possibly will hover at lows till we see the copper price recover.
I need to make sure what I'm "dribbling" into is going to survive any recessions that may drag on. Hoping that a changeover to evs/renewable is closer then what I want.


----------



## divs4ever (2 July 2022)

copper demand does not rely on RVs and renewables , in fact copper is used  in a great deal of industry  , hence the nickname  'Dr. Copper ' ( a guide  to the global economy  , at least the manufacturing/construction  part of it )

 now production costs  that is a completely different ball of wax  and could easily blowout  , but the Millner guidance  ( as a director ) should have it better placed than some dealing with those costs ( since SOL has controlled Round Oak for several years )

 originally AIS  was planning to use the gold mine income to fund the original copper project  , so does the expanded company give it better scale  or increase complexity  and dilute focus ,  but would argue 'dribbling' ( or not ) is a better option than 'backing up the truck ' 

 intending buyers should also be aware ,   companies ( where SOL have a 20% plus stake ) tend  to be slow, quiet achievers   NHC and CLV  as two examples


----------



## divs4ever (2 July 2022)

13 May 2022 

Round Oak Minerals’ assets ROM is an Australian copper and zinc producer with operating mines and development assets within three of Australia’s premier base and precious metals terranes: the producing Jaguar zinc-copper mine in WA; the producing Mt Colin underground copper-gold mine in QLD and the Stockman copper-zinc project in VIC.
 The acquisition adds production source and commodity diversity for AIS. Previously exposed only to copper and gold, we estimate that AIS’ revenues will now have 15% and 5% exposure to zinc and silver, respectively, over FY23-FY30. 
The Stockman development project has a planned life of +10 years which, together with Tritton, gives AIS two long-life assets which we believe create a strong foundation for growth.
 We also view the acquisition as good value. AIS states an FY23e EV/EBITDA multiple of 1.9x for the deal (we estimate 2.1x FY23e EBITDA), with AIS trading on similar multiples in the lead-up to the deal.
 If there is a downside, it is the price at which the new equity has been issued, leading to EPS dilution. However, we argue this is offset by likely multiple expansion, due to AIS’ increased scale, diversity and growth.

 lifted from Bell Potter Research  published May 2022 

 part of a much larger analysis


----------



## divs4ever (2 July 2022)

Aeris Resources (AIS) Although the demand outlook for copper has softened, we view AIS as currently trading at an extraordinarily deep discount and the most compelling ASX copper exposure.
While a smaller, riskier proposition than key peers, it now has an asset portfolio with four producing assets and a key growth asset, providing exposure to copper, gold and zinc.
Although a higher cost producer, we forecast AIS to be able to fund its growth through a lower copper price environment. It is debt free and a combination of exploration success and acquisition is driving positive step-changes for mine life extension and production growth, which we believe are not being recognised in the market. Buy, Price Target $0.21

 from a different piece of Bell Potter Research 

 and yet the market disagrees


----------



## moXJO (2 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> from a different piece of Bell Potter Research
> 
> and yet the market disagrees



They often give buy signals then the stock dumps further.


----------



## divs4ever (2 July 2022)

yes , but the dilemma is  , is that a warning ( to abandon ) or an opportunity 

 for example a few years back BPT went lower and lower and lower  ,  i kept nibbling and am all  smiles now  , BUT it doesn't always work out that way ( some actually go to zero )


----------



## moXJO (2 July 2022)

divs4ever said:


> yes , but the dilemma is  , is that a warning ( to abandon ) or an opportunity
> 
> for example a few years back BPT went lower and lower and lower  ,  i kept nibbling and am all  smiles now  , BUT it doesn't always work out that way ( some actually go to zero )



Tend to agree. I've had smaller stocks that were all good news. Only to dump into nothing. 

Mismanagement is worse. I remember nms (I think Neptune) they got caught out on expansion and a ceo making all the wrong moves.


----------



## divs4ever (3 July 2022)

moXJO said:


> Tend to agree. I've had smaller stocks that were all good news. Only to dump into nothing.
> 
> Mismanagement is worse. I remember nms (I think Neptune) they got caught out on expansion and a ceo making all the wrong moves.



i was thinking more like  ARI/OST  which was no small company  ( before it went into administration )

 or BLY  that has gone chapter 11 more times than letters in it's ticker code


----------



## divs4ever (13 July 2022)

FY22 PRODUCTION UPDATE
Established Australian copper-gold producer and explorer, Aeris Resources Limited
(ASX: AIS) (Aeris or the Company) is pleased to provide an update on FY22
production and AISC performance at its Tritton Copper Operations and Cracow
Gold Operations.
Tritton Copper Operations:
• FY22 copper production was 18,581t at AISC A$5.10/lb
FY22 copper production guidance: 18,500t – 19,500t @ AISC $4.60/lb - $4.85/lb
Cracow Gold Operations:
• FY22 gold production was 53,920oz @ AISC A$1,911/oz
FY22 gold production guidance: 56koz – 59koz @ AISC $1,775/oz - $1,825/oz
Comments from Aeris’ Executive Chairman, Andre Labuschagne:
“Our turnaround strategy at Tritton continues to deliver with 5,126t of copper
produced in the June quarter, enabling the production guidance to be achieved.
Unfortunately, Cracow again underachieved on its production targets, primarily
due to lower gold grades realised. Despite a challenging operating environment,
including COVID impacts, a tight labour market and inflation related price
increases, there were numerous significant achievements for Aeris in FY22.
Tritton recognized the need to change operating strategy mid-year and has
delivered improved production performance. Life extension (Budgerygar and
Avoca Tank) and exploration projects (Constellation) at Tritton were progressed
during the year and the Golden Plateau deposit at Cracow is an evolving
exploration story that we are quietly excited about.
And let’s not forget the transformational acquisition of Round Oak Minerals, which
means we start FY23 with four operating mines, a long-life development project in
Stockman, strong cash balance and no debt. Our focus is now well and truly on
delivering across our portfolio in FY23.”

Tritton FY22:
During the second quarter of FY22 we recognised that the operating strategy of “fill
the mill” was impacting production targets due to low-grade ore feed from the
Tritton mine. As a result, the Tritton team has implemented changes to the mine
plan, including increased cut-off grade for stope designs and a focus on dilution
control. Over the last 6 months we have seen this updated operating strategy take
effect, resulting in FY22 copper production being within guidance. This new strategy
of focusing on ore “quality over quantity” will accelerate in FY23 with new, highgrade ore sources at Budgerygar and Avoca Tank coming on-line.
AISC was slightly above the top end of our guidance, primarily as a result of cost
and labour market pressures, which are impacting the whole industry, but which we
are working hard to contain. New employment policies to reduce labour turnover
have been introduced and group-wide purchasing initiatives to reduce input costs
are being implemented.
Importantly, we also progressed life extension projects at Tritton during the year to
set the operation up for the future. Drilling continued at the exciting Constellation
deposit with a maiden Mineral Resource declared in December 2021 and an
update planned for the coming weeks. Development of the Budgerygar and
Avoca Tank deposits advanced in FY22 with both mines scheduled to contributed
to production this financial year. As well as improving head grade, these new ore
sources will allow greater production flexibility and reduced variability.
Cracow FY22
Our Cracow Gold Operations had a challenging year. Mined gold grades
underperformed compared to internal targets for FY22 due to the geology models
overestimating grades in areas outside the high-grade core of our Western Vein
Field deposits. Unfortunately, as a result, FY22 production guidance was not
achieved. A significant amount of work has been undertaken to address these
issues, with geological models rebuilt to increase grade confidence and improve
production planning for FY23. Productivity in remanent mining areas was also lower
than anticipated and planning assumptions for these areas have been revised.
The lower FY22 gold production was also the major contributor to the higher than
targeted AISC. In absolute $ terms, opex and sustaining capex were below internal
targets, reflecting a strong focus on cost management by the site team. Like Tritton,
Cracow was also impacted by labour availability and general cost inflation.
In FY22, we continued to focus on life extension opportunities at Cracow and
pleasingly, we have more priority targets now than when the operation was
acquired two years ago. Drilling at the historic Golden Plateau deposit returned
encouraging high-grade drill intersections and a maiden Mineral Resource is
planned for Q1 FY23. Golden Plateau offers the potential for a new, high-grade
production source for Cracow in the near term to offset declining grades in the
Western Vein Field.
3 | Page
This announcement is authorised for lodgement by:
Andre Labuschagne
Executive Chairman

i hold AIS , and am cautiously averaging down

i hold AIS , SOL , BKW

AIS is currently trading as AISDB ( a deferred settlement and consolidated )


----------



## divs4ever (21 July 2022)

the joy of consolidations ( as temporary as they might be )


----------



## redsmartie (22 July 2022)

I bought AISDB 38 cents and yesterday AIS opened 41.5 cents with high 48.5 cents, I could have bought and sold some parcels. Settlement is 25/7 for the stocks. Copper spot has now met the MA 9 indicator from below, crossed below MA 40 at $4.36 usd/lb back in June.

I hold AIS


----------



## divs4ever (22 July 2022)

redsmartie said:


> I bought AISDB 38 cents and yesterday AIS opened 41.5 cents with high 48.5 cents, I could have bought and sold some parcels. Settlement is 25/7 for the stocks. Copper spot has now met the MA 9 indicator from below, crossed below MA 40 at $4.36 usd/lb back in June.
> 
> I hold AIS



 looks to be turning into a trader's pet  

 take care 

 ( very unusual for a company SOL has a big stake in )

 i hold AIS ( and SOL )


----------



## redsmartie (29 July 2022)

I have moved the rest of my AIS holdings into the margin loan account. Hopefully sometime in the next 100 years we will get dividends.

It's not dead money!


----------



## divs4ever (29 July 2022)

redsmartie said:


> I have moved the rest of my AIS holdings into the margin loan account. Hopefully sometime in the next 100 years we will get dividends.
> 
> It's not dead money!



good luck 

 SOL tends to be a long term investor  , so it could take a while ( to start paying divs )


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2022)

I like the look of this chart. It looks like disaster.

WHSP holding 30% must have been a bit of a hit for their metals division. I'm not sure how the Round Oak Minerals buy from SOL worked when they're the major share holder here.  

Looks like their AISC for Cu production is above POC. $6.89 at Jaguar? Yikes. 

Maybe the Chairman can't bat.


----------



## divs4ever (9 November 2022)

yes the strategy puzzled me as well

 ( i hold AIS  and SOL)

 but then SOL normally plays a long game 

 so, are they  looking at cost reduction  across the larger company 

 keeping  the production smoother  ( via opening , closing and ramping up various projects  ie keeping key staff on the payroll for the extended time )

 am keeping this as a ( future ) copper play  ( to balance the 'free-carried' OZL holding  , despite being initially attracted by the gold mine acquisition )


----------

